# Italian Snowblower



## HowOldIsYourChurch (Mar 12, 2014)

An interesting snowblower which was made in Italy on Craigslist.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Those BCS machines, are akin to the Gravely's. The tractor section is capable of having a multitude of various different attachments, mounted. 

They do not appear to as common as the Gravely's, and if memory serves me correct, it is a single stage blower setup. Quite robust though.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing. Their web address appears to be bcs-*ferrari*.in
WELCOME TO BCS


Note how handlebars swap ends.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

DOES that Ferrari setup come with a HEMI in it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It does have a stainless steel chute, and some of the tractor models have a 12v starter. 

But the price of the snow thrower attachment alone, is more than most dedicated snowblower machines. $899.00 for the 24 in., and $929.00 for 28 in..... This does not include the base model tractor, at $1600.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I saw that on our local C'list. Most of the BCS machines I've seen had Honda powerplant. I think this is a 205 and he's asking $450. Really good price and to be honest I called about it. Little too far for me to drive.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it would be nice to show off in my neighborhood but its way too large to fit in the garage or for my needs. I'm still looking at some toro garden tractors form the late '80's to the mid '90's and in no rush to get one


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is the American website:

Home // BCS America


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Different*

Now that is something different. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It is an interesting machine, that is quite versatile, and I might add it appears to be quite robust and well thought out. 

But the "new" price tag is also quite robust. For the price of just the snowblower head, you could purchase a new Arien's machine. 

Now, a $450 gently used machine, that's a steal.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

BCS has been around for years. Lots of people in my area have them. Mostly used for tilling and sickle bar mowing filth.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

BCS has had several snowblower attachment versions. The one shown here has some pretty unique features.

Pete


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

That's a pretty interesting design, Pete. Thanks for the info.


----------

